# Unsure If I Have To Many Fish In My 40 Gallon Tank



## Fedeczko2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi i was just wondering if anybody could tell me if im over stocked on fish in my tank 

i have

10 jewels 8 baby ones and 2 adults 
2 angel fish medium sized
2 medium sized jack dempsey
2 smallish green texas
4 bristlenose plecs
1 red tailed shark 
2 baby oscars
1 small kissing gourami
and 1 unknown name shark 

if i am overstocked what should i get rid of minus the oscars as im waiting on a bigger tank to be made for them 2 

thanks dave


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

You are WAYYYY overstocked IMO and you better be doing large WC's every 2-3 days IMO. You say you are waiting on a larger tank for the Oscars so now please list your fish in the order of must haves then we can help you out. I will say I think you would need a larger tank for the Jack's and the Green Texas are those Green Terrors??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

10 jewels 8 baby ones and 2 adults
2 angel fish medium sized
2 medium sized jack dempsey
2 smallish green texas
4 bristlenose plecs
1 red tailed shark
2 baby oscars
1 small kissing gourami
and 1 unknown name shark 

Wow is right! The Jewels alone is over stocked., The angelfish, gourami won't last long in that tank, The only thing that needs to stay in a tank that size is the 2 angels, gourami, 2 bristlenose and 1 redtail shark, The others need a much larger tank and as they get older you will need more tanks.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup you are definately overstocked and Im surprised you angels are still alive. How are their fins? The good news is that most of your fish sound like they are still juvenile and you have a larger tank coming.

Keep on top of your nitrates and do water changes as necessary. As stated above, this might mean 2-3 partial changes a week.


----------



## Fedeczko2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi thanks for the replys the must haves are all my jewel fish as i want them to pair up for breeding


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well then I would move everything else out except for the plecos and I agree with Susan that even with just the jewels you are overstocked IMO. I would say if you want to raise Jewels then get another tank for the fry and sell them as they get large enough and just keep the pair in the 55


----------



## Fedeczko2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

okay thanks for your help i shall do just that


----------

